
Afternoon with Arduino - whatrocks
https://www.charlieharrington.com/afternoon-with-arduino
======
ReDeiPirati
Terrific article!! Looking forward to the alarm clock sequel ;) It would be
also really really cool a post with Arduino + TensorFlow lite.

~~~
whatrocks
Great idea. I should look around to see if there's any good articles /
tutorials with Arduino and TFLite. Additionally, I really do think that a
computer vision app for recognizing electronics components (especially
resistors) would be super useful for tinkerers of all ages.

------
HeWhoLurksLate
This is a _great_ beginner Arduino tutorial and explainer. 10/10, would
recommend.

~~~
whatrocks
Thanks! I'm definitely an Arduino padawan, so it was important for me to write
down what I learned, messed up, and still want to figure out. It just feels
good to be combining code with physical hardware, even if its just a tiny
little LED. I'm also reading CODE by Charles Petzold at the same time and each
chapter is blowing my mind (while requiring several re-reads). Oh, and I'm
watching Halt and Catch Fire. So, I'm firing on a lot of hardware cylinders
right now.

